# 02/02: Chicago Bulls at Sacramento Kings



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Beeeeeet!

(Go Bulls!)


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Sacramento's been tearing it up lately, and we always seem to have them play really well against us. Can't say I see us winning this one.

Noc jersey is probable.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/47a43abe12b61f45/462e0dcb58808631/e399da91" id="W4609950d370e87d9-47a43abe12b61f45" height="314" width="400"><param value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/47a43abe12b61f45/462e0dcb58808631/e399da91" name="movie"/><param value="transparent" name="wmode"><param value="all" name="allowNetworking"><param value="always" name="allowScriptAccess"></object> @ <object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460a8d3cf782d20/47a43ad040cd3768/462e1f5f39a76fa9/8222874c" id="W460a8d3cf782d20-47a43ad040cd3768" height="314" width="400"><param value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460a8d3cf782d20/47a43ad040cd3768/462e1f5f39a76fa9/8222874c" name="movie"/><param value="transparent" name="wmode"><param value="all" name="allowNetworking"><param value="always" name="allowScriptAccess"></object>


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Chicago Bulls @ Sacramento Kings
> 
> Saturday, February 2nd, 2008; 9:00 CT; WGN, CSNW, ESPN-1000
> 
> ...


http://www.dabullz.com/2008/02/02/bulls-sacramento-preview/


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I should be having a posting party later tonight :clap2:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll rep anyone that comes to my posting party tonight. :yes:

be there or be square. 9pm central time.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

yeah ill be there


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lineups coming up guys


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce, Noah, Wallace, Thabo, Kirk


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bibby, Martin, Miller, Moore, Artest


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tip off is coming up after commercial


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

going to be a tough game guys. It's going to be cool watching Artest playing again.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce vs. Artest :clap: gonna be fun


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ben Wallace gets the tip to kirk


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

screen and roll with kirk and noah, noah for a nice slam


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

artest missed jumper over noce


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce a jumper over bibby


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

that was a quick shot by noce.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

will bg play?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kevin martin for a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce a quick shot and missed the jumper, kings ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kevin martin flies right past thabo.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo drives to the hoop missed it but is fouled by moore


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

he goes to the line for two


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

misses both.... quick pass from Miller to Martin on he fast break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ron arest makes a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk a wide open 3!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ron arest makes a 3 to answer


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

shyt kings are fack good


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

big ben to noah and he puts one down for an easy 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings a back door pass for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice feed by noce to big ben for the jam, is fouled, misses the FT, noah the board and 2!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

this bulls offense looks good


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk blocks a shot, big ben gets 2 points on a layup, whoa


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tries to post up artest but kirk fouls him, his first foul bulls 15 kings 12 with 7:40 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

moore a putback for 2, is fouled by Noah goes to the line and makes the FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

big ben posts up, 3 second violation by noah


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

that was a nice pass from wallace


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Miller the long duece


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice runner by Kirk hinrich.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

airball by the kings, think they get the ball back, out of bounds.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce fouls artest on the shot that doesn't go in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Artest goes to the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ben gordon comes in the game off the bench. Artest makes both.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah posts up and makes a bad pass. he battles for it and it's a jumpball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah and bibby for the tip.... noah gets it to gordon.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich a jumper over martin


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Artest for a close shot that is blocked by big ben. tied at 19 with 5:50 left in the first


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

i somewhat feel that we have the energetic wallace tonight


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

commercial break :biggrin: 

bulls 9/10 fg % so far


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah very active so far with 6 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Here we go again, kings ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

miller a jumper at the FT line misses it. Kirk has it and throws it out of bounds.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Millers drives to the hoop and kirk collects his second foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

big ben had that shot blocked. he makes the FG. Duhon in for Kirk.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Miller makes the second.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kevin martin picks up his first foul. Gordon was running by him. Joe Smith in for Noah.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon drives to the hoop and misses the teardrop. The kings a back door pass. Bulls miss their shot. Kings miss their shot. Now bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wallace passes it out of the paint and kings get it.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Brad miller to the line for two.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Miller drives to the hoop and is met by joe smith. his first foul.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Brad miller to the line for two. He makes both.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 19 kings 23 with 4:10 left


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

u must type fast as hell


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon a tough shot over martin! that was nice.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

pass out to Salmones for 3 doesn't go in. Noce runs into the lane and puts it in.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Artest steps back for a very long 2.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon drives and passes it to big ben and big ben finishs for two


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Artest a very wild shot misses but they get it back and martin makes a jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings bring full court pressure and bulls timeout bulls 25 kings 27 with 2:50 left in the first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

F.A.B said:


> u must type fast as hell


:lol: yes I do actually, about 60 wpm. The only problem is I'm on a macbook and don't have a mouse, yet.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

arg stupid commercial break. Ok we're back!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls seem to be driving and getting the ball in the paint.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 12/15 fg


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball, gordon dribbling, driving, and his bank goes in for two. He has four points.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Salmones shoots a wide open 3 and misses, joe smith for the board.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon drives to the basket and is fouled, going to the line for two


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon makes the first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

and second


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 29 kings 27 with 1"25 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Artest misses a 3. tyrus thomas a long jumper doesn't go in. wtf you shooting that for tyrus


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

garcia of the kings misses a 3.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon at point noce gets the pass, tries to finish and doesn't go in.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

khryapa has no business playing tonight


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon gets called for a foul. 

victor in for noce.

Spencer hawes in

Salmones makes his two FT's.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Mike Brown on the bench for us, looks like one mean dude, :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon hits a long jumper! He's on fire.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kings to the line again, foul on duhon. They're 9/9 at the line. Kings make both.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon driving baseline, beautifully done. 8 points for gordon.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 33 kings 31 after 1 quarter.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

F.A.B said:


> khryapa has no business playing tonight


I agree, we should trade him and griffen for Artest :biggrin:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

75% shooting for the quarter for you guys. WOW.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

both offenses hitting all their shots so far. let's see which team goes through a slump first.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> bulls 33 kings 31 after 1 quarter.


:yes:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Peja Vu said:


> 75% shooting for the quarter for you guys. WOW.


I think the bulls are happy to have gordon back. I know I am. :yay:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon 4/5 fg for 8 points. he had a nice floater.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings have it, they miss, get the board, miss again. tyrus the board.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls got it and smith misses a jumper. ooo kings miss but hawes puts it back in!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus tries a bad shot, it doesn't go in but he's fouled.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus to the line makes his first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus makes the last.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls by 2 kings have it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

salmon drives to the hoop and victor fouls him. why is he on the floor?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

salmones to the line, makes both. wow.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

victor for a 3 in the corner doesn't go in but j. smith grabs it and puts it in for 2.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

what business does khryapa have taking a shot in the nba? i rather have boylan shoot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings pass goes out of bounds of tyrus's shoe.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

udrich missed jumper tyrus the rebound. joe smith nice jumper! swish!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Garcia for 3, goes out of bounds. bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon drive, floater bounces off board. NICE STEAL BY DUHON! Passes to gordon on the fast break but goes out of bounds.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

5 to's for the bulls so far


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

udrich off the screen by brad miller! nice jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon baseline to tyrus for the slam! And 1!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 41 kings 37 with around 8:25 minutes left in the 2nd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

commercial break.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

some bulls fans in the stadium tonight.

It's past their bedtime.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice setup by duhon to tyrus for that. eeeeeasy basket.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus to the line, he makes it. he has 5 points, all in 2nd quarter.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

miller pass to bibby bulls get it.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith goes inside gets fouled by moore.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith to the line and misses the first.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

smith was too close to the basket on that one, :lol: 

smith makes the second


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Miller nice pass but is taken away by tyrus! gordon on the fast break but it slips out of his hands. Salmones on the fast break all by himself. ownd.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

tyrus was hustling


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls lead is foul. Victor has it bibby steals it. artest knocks it out of bounds. wtf.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk in for duhon.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hinrich for 2 on the inbounds. and 1. 

Wow just got weird, lol.

kirk misses the ft.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus and artest battling and tyrus picks up a foul. non shooting.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus called for another foul on the lose ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls steal the pass by the kings


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

salmones knocks it out of bounds from tyrus. bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk straight on 3 doesn't go in. kings board.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Smith answers with one of his own.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Artest at the four spot scores a hook shot.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Smith answers with one of his own. Artest posts up on victor and it's a foul on victor. Take victor out!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

khryapa got enough minutes for this season
GET HIM OUT OF THERE!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Artest shot didn't go in. to the line for 2. makes the first. Tyrus and smith go out. noah and big ben in.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

great pass to noah by victor. is rejected and fouled by artest. Noah to the line makes both.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 49 kings 44 5"46 left after that kings jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls miss kings got it and bibby misses a 3. noah board.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wow nice acrobatic shot by gordon! bulls by 7.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Miller on the cut. his layup for two points. he's got 10 points.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hinrich for 3, airball. timeout.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

4:41 to go, bulls 51 kings 46


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

commercial break. go bulls! :cheer:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dang nice move by miller in the lane. why did we trade him again?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

game about to resume.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings have it, martin starts shooting a 3, gets thabo in the air. foul on thabo.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

it was a 2. he was on the line. he makes both FT's.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I hate K-mart. I go to target. 

Noce loses the ball fast break layup by Martin.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

k mart is going ape**** on us


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich stripped and it's kings ball. 9 to's by bulls so far.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

artest to salmones jumper doesn't go in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah a bad pass to noce he saves it, out to kirk for a 3. he has 12 points. bulls lead by 4.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

artest right by noah for 2. ouch. he's got 10. noce drives and is stripped kings ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings drive foul on thabo. 54 bulls 52 kings 2:33 left in the second.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

timeout and commercial break.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

someone beer me please. :cheers:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

brad miller to the line.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings on 8-3 run


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

brad miller makes both FT's 12 points for him. we're tied


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich with it, almost loses it. goes out of bounds and it's bulls ball. kirk shoots a jumper and misses.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

54 with 2 minutes left. udrich hits a 3. they're playing very small.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah blocked by milleR! nice setup by noce.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

artest goes into the lane and is fouled by noah.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon coming back in. bulls 54 kings 54 wwith 1:31 left in the half


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

artest to the line makes the first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

artest makes the second. he has 14 points.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 15-3 run.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon with the ball and he misses a jumper. long rebound. Foul on ben wallace.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls are on a scoring drought.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

K mart makes both FT's. He has 17 points.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 54 kings 61 with 50 seconds left.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ben wallace fade away misses, obviously, thabo grabs the board and puts it in.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce with a steal, brad miller fouls him.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce at the line makes the first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 57 kings 61 with 32 seconds left.

noce makes the second.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings with a small lineup. Artest right by Noah and Big ben! wow. 16 pts for him.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon right by udrik for a floater for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

1st half is over


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 60 kings 63 at halftime


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

this cookie dough ice cream is really good. Mike Brown on tv right now.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

he's talking about his playing experience right now. His rookie year.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

coaching young big ben. he wants to teach them constitancy and hard work. teach them what it takes to be a pro. Dealing with no playing time.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Think's Aaron Gray is a good post player, needs to work on foul trouble.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

dude im afraid that brown will tackle me


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah: good passion for the game. Good offensive player. Needs new moves.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus most gifted athletically gifted. needs practice and needs to understand he can't get playing time but still neeeds to be ready.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Utah beats the Grizzlies tonight, big surprise there :rofl:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk and gordon have 12
noce and big ben have 6
noah 8 
thabo 2
smith 7
tyrus 5


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

brad miller 12
artest 16
k mart 17


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

they have 10 PF's and we have 15 PF's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings outrebounding the bulls 20-18


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls shooting 60% fg and kings 43.2%


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 40% from 3pt
kings 27.3%


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 10-15 from FT line
kings 2-23 from FT

that's insane


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 9 turnovers 
kings 6 to's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls pass bad they turn it over


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

miller over hinrich jumper for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

block on noah and then steal on noce by kings, kings make the layup


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wow go artest :clap:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

victor in for noce, is he hurt? or in trouble?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice move by hinrich, tricky jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

steal by hinrich he goes for the fast break, missed but is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirks makes both ft's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bibby drives the lane and misses


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo misses a wide open 3. gets the board and hits a jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul and t on big ben


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wow was that a little fire in big ben?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

step away jumper for a 3 by artest

kings by 5


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich's pass to noah stolen by artest, bad pass by kings. bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo off the baseline screen missed, open look but idn't fall.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

miller to artest noah grabs the board and is fouled by moore


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

moore has 4 fouls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

victor a long jumper misses. he was wiiiide open. Miller's pass picked off.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah in the post travels. He doesn't seem to even know what to do in the post, oh great :sigh:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bibby on the cut doesn't go in, miller board but it still doesn't go in. out of bounds bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon about to check in 2 minutes without a fg for bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich wide open 3 in corner doesn't go in. gordon in for thabo. big ben was fouled.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

salmones grabbed ben, his first foul. gordon to the line.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 66 kings 71 6:37 left in third. 

gordon makes both.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

k mart for 3 ****!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

who gets ejected tonight


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on kmart t on gordon for shoving the ball into kmarts chest.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

well that was kinda stupid. martin makes his ft.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon to the line he makes both. 16 pts for him


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i would love to see big ben get ejected haha


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

salmones jumper is short, noah the board.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 3+ minutes without fg. bulls going to the line after commercial.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 70 kings 75 5:45 left in the third


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ugh another commercial break. bulls need to score! atleast they're getting to the line, and making the freethrows.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

big ben to the line for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich gordon wallace noah and victor in for the bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

big ben makes 1/2 at the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bibby off the screen from artest, jumper doesn't go in. bulls get the board.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

victor misses a layup and big ben gets the board. bad pass goes to the kings


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings step on the sideline, lol what a save


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

no bulls ft in the last 5 minutes


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

illegal screen out of bounds by the bulls. on victor. get him off the court.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus in for noah. brad miller shoots a short jumper off the backboard. bulls board.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon to tyrus for a wide open jumper. MISS. Not your shot tyrus!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ARtest right by Victor. Why is he guarded by Victor?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

big ben hits first fg by bulls since 9:07 in quarter! YAY! :yay: nice jam though, fouled by bibby.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

big ben clanks the FT though


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 73 kings 77 3:08 left.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ball went off the kings so it's bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Victor is fouled for an offensive foul. good play by Martin. He was there first.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 73 kings 77 with 2:57 left in the third

commercial break in the meantime.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

im sending pax an email after the game

i'll tell write to him that i play just as well as khryapa, and would accept less money


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i guess noce is injured or something because i haven't seen him in awhile, no wonder victor is getting so much time


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

khryapa better get fouled out


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on victor. he's guarding artest. his fourth foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

he didn't pull him down! artest misses the open jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dribbling by gordon, to tyrus, fast move by misses the shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

udrik to garcia misses the wide open 3. kings get the rebound. clock resets. artest step back jumper missed.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

big ben saves the ball. gordon goes down the lane and misses the layup but is fouled by garcia. garcia has 3 fouls.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon to the line makes both.

hawes in for brad miller.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

18 for gordon, bulls down by 2. miss by kings.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus tries to drive down the lane but travels. Tyrus is upset and gets called for a T. You traveled idiot get over it. He was fouled though.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings make the ft. salmones travels.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on kings bulls go to the line. udrik with the foul. duhon makes both ft's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

garcia slashes and pulls up but it's missed. tyrus gets the board but loses it. kings ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 77 kings 78 at the end of the third. bulls stole the ball but failed to score.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dance dance drop your pants :yay:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

game is getting pretty heated out there. great game. too bad no one wants to enjoy it with me in here. :sad:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

fourth quarter is coming up


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball and it's stolen by kings and they finish. two points nice layup.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus posts up against moore and it's missed. Tyrus thomas hustled out there but it's kings ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

moore nice jumper! SWOOOSH


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls miss a jumper but j. smith gets the board. duhon drives out to tyrus for a jumper and it's an airball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

spencer hawes in the post and he misses horrible turn around jumper


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

i dont think kerr likes tyrus


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls down by 5, but gordon hits a 3 as i type. nice!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

haha yeah ker doesn't like tyrus. Kings hit a fg.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

j. smith a horrible pass. tyrus expecting a shot not pass.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 80 kings 84 with 5 mins left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

salmones to miller missed the fg but it's a foul on tyrus.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich is back in also.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

brad miller to the line and he makes both. 

noce comes back in. there he is!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich is back in also. ben gordon drives and is fouled by moore. his fifth foul. full timeout.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

8:53 to go in this one, bulls 80 kings 89


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Not looking good right now, take control gordon!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 80 kings 86 sorry


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls are under 50% from the field. j smith drives but is blocked.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

screen from miller and salmones is called for a carry. bulls ball.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

i dont like nocioni

i want to trade him

i came up with a trade for randolph

it was something like joe smith, noce, khryapa for randolph


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith on the baseline over miller for 2!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings a bad shot rebound by noah. gordon drives on the fast break and moore fouls him. he's out of the game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

moore likes high, :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

artest is coming in the game


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 82 kings 86 with 7:51 left.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon at the line he makes both ft's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

23 for gordon


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

miller drives on noah and scores 2, foul on noah. that's his third foul.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

brad miller makes the ft


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon has the ball at point, out to noce, NOCE FOR A THREE!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Where The Hell Was Noce? Lol


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Brad Miller drives to the hoop again but it's an offensive foul. nice play big ben.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

the kings trap gordon. WOW! nice runner by gordon he JUST beats the clock.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tied at 89 with 6:20 left. artest misses the jumper and kirk gets the board.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon hits a f***** 3!!!!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

With The Game On The Line And At Least 3 Seconds
What U Looking For? Im Looking For A Bg7


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon is hot he has 28 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

F.A.B said:


> With The Game On The Line And At Least 3 Seconds
> What U Looking For? Im Looking For A Bg7


And i'm looking for anyone other than noah, tyrus and big ben :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

oh man this is a good game, nail biter! hehe


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

coming back from the commercial break now


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

whoa that's one ugly ##@ woman


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

one heck of a runner by gordon


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 92 kings 89 with 5:54 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

miller drives and noah knocks it away. noce with the jumpball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kings get the tip. Bibby is in the game with it. jumper over wallace misses.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

miller double teamed and they call a foul on noce. geez noce what were you thinking.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

artest hits the wide open 3 :sad: 26 points for him


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

sick shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ben gordon with the ball, hits another ****in three right over salmones. he has 31.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bibby in transition nice layup and is fouled. his first 2 points of the game. foul on gordon, his second


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bibby misses the ft noah gets the board.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich step away jumper missed salmones gets the tip


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Hinrich Dont Phucking Shoot
We Have Gordon


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

miller at the elbow, artest gets the long board and miller is fouled by big ben.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 95 kings 94 with 3:59 left.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

F.A.B said:


> Hinrich Dont Phucking Shoot
> We Have Gordon


QFT, :lol:

Brad miller hits both ft's

21 points for him


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon to noah and a nice drive but he didn't finish!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kevin martin hits a 2 point fg


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kmart with 21 points that gave them the lead


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wow gordon with 31 points, kirk 16 and no one else is in double digits. :sad:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 95 kings 98 with 3:31 left in the game

bulls 6/13


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ball stolen away from noce by salmones


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

motherphuckers


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

k marts 3 pointer is short, bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ugh no it's kings ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

k mart with the ball, dribbling, brad miller chucks it up and misses, bibby the board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

artest with it now, he's driviing, out to salmones and it was blocked! shot clock violation.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hustling D! :cheer:

bulls 95 kings 98 2:15 

noce quick release misses.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings have it, k mart shoots the runner and misses, noce the strong board over miller. hinrich the pullup and missed board by big ben.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

give gordon the ball!!!!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

NOCE?! Foul on noce.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce give gordon the damn ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Brad miller makes 1/2 at the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

20 second timeout by the bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 95 kings 99 with 1:38 left in the game


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon a runner over brad miller and he misses.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

boylan was screaming no foul no foul but noah commits a foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah sit down idiot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

k mart hits the FT kings up by 5 and he makes it 6


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 95 kings 101

noah drives and is clobbered by miller.

1:18 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah at the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah makes both ft's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah has 10 points. bulls down by 4 kings ball.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

So the Kings have 100+, looks like we lost this one...we have lose every game this season with the opponent scoring 100+


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

artest driving on noah and it's blocked by noce. kings ball though.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

20 second timeout


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

50.7 left in the game

Bulls 97 kings 101


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

miller shot blocke rebound. Gordon the fast break drives past two defenders and is fouled.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

big ben with the block on miller


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon at the line makes both he has 33 points in 34 minutes


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

nba.com: Bulls 97 Kings 104?
EPSN: Bulls 97 Kings 101?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings up by 2 with the ball. artest against noah the reverse dunk. WOW!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bullsger said:


> nba.com: Bulls 97 Kings 104?
> EPSN: Bulls 97 Kings 101?


bulls 99 kings 103

commercial break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

victor, griff and noce for Artest. Yes? Yes. Yes! :biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

35 seconds left gordon with the ball. his runner misses but big ben back taps it.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk's jumper is short and miller rebounds it. that should be it.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 99 kings 103 14.3 seconds left.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

brad miller missed that FT 

:lol:

he's got 19 boards.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

so Miller gets 2 FTs

Bulls 99 Kings 103

sad


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dude he missed both.

bulls 99 kings 103 with 14 seconds left.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> brad miller missed that FT
> 
> :lol:
> 
> he's got 19 boards.


misses both :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tough game to lose, we were so close but they couldn't make the shots in the end


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls ball.... we can do it with a gordon 3!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce quick release 3 and it's the kings board. ben wallace fouls him.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> dude he missed both.
> 
> bulls 99 kings 103 with 14 seconds left.


Go Bulls!!:banana:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

games a wrap.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bibby at the line makes both bulls 99 kings 105


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk with a layup, the game ends.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk with a layup, the game ends.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 101 kings 105 final score. 

too bad we're not at the united center the fans would atleast be cheering cause they're a bunch of fat a**s


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

i predict a trade tomorrow morning


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

F.A.B said:


> i predict a trade tomorrow morning


ball scientist is that you? :lol:

I hope there is. something has to be done. We need a leader on this team.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> kirk with a layup, the game ends.


Loss #19 when opponent scores 100+ 

Bulls are only team who haven't at least won one game when opponent 100+:sadbanana:


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

You realize you're often alone in this room making posts most of which nobody will ever read? Why do you do this? This is like straight out of The Shining.

EDIT: Oops, game over. Finally left.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

F.A.B said:


> i predict a trade tomorrow morning


a trade? who you predict to be traded


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mysterio said:


> You realize you're often alone in this room making posts most of which nobody will ever read? Why do you do this?
> 
> EDIT: Oops, game over. Finally left.


People read this trust me. I do it for fun and for the people that need a play by play.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> People read this trust me. I do it for fun and for the people that need a play by play.


NBA.com, Yahoo, etc all do play by plays... Oh well, carry on. It's kind of odd though, dood.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mysterio said:


> NBA.com, Yahoo, etc all do play by plays... Oh well, carry on. It's kind of odd though, dood.


? 

Whatever. Don't bother coming then.

Message boards are for posting and unlike this one most message boards have lots of people posting. Just trying to help this place.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

boxscore

tyrus 1-6 
victor 0-3


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> This game played out with a storybook ending. The storyline is a common one for the Bulls, as they have come under the same fate all too often. The Bulls trailed coming into the fourth, but Ben Gordon had a big fourth quarter, scoring 15 points to keep the Bulls in the game, seamlessly hitting almost all of his shots. Then, with about 5:30 left in the game, the Bulls just collectively decide to ignore Gordon. We see shots coming from Hinrich and Nocioni, all misses, but none from the man who got you back in the game. Then when these players squander the lead after missing all their shots, they dish it back to Gordon and expect him to bail them out when there simply isn’t enough time to do so. This game even featured the trademark off balance three pointer that has no shot at going in by Nocioni as the clock ticked down.
> 
> It’d be nice if the Bulls subscribed to a new storyline, but this game was just more of the same old, same old. The Bulls gave up 105 points, on their way to losing to the Kings 105-101. The Bulls are now 0-17 when their opponents score 100 or more points.
> 
> ...


http://www.dabullz.com/2008/02/02/chicago-bulls-sacramento-kings-recap/


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

liekomgj4ck said:


> ?
> 
> Whatever. Don't bother coming then.
> 
> Message boards are for posting and unlike this one most message boards have lots of people posting. Just trying to help this place.


I would have posted with you tonight, but my TV is in the other room. 

mysterio, some people can't post cause

1) Have a family with kids, can't always be on here. I've found that out this season. I post when I get the chance. 

2) Some people do work late

My take on the game tonight is I love the Bulls and watch the NBA but the frustration of seeing inconsitent reffing is what kills me.

The Bulls get 3 technicals tonight, why?

1) Wallace gets T'd up for arguing the foul call, a foul call where Brad Miller does the EXACT thing everytime when he is on defense.

2) Ben Gordon gets T'd up for putting the ball into Kevin Martin's chest, after Martin had shoved him, with 2 hands not a body shove, out of bounds when he was driving to the basket. To me a blatant shove, with 2 hands, out of bounds should at least be a flagrant foul cause there is no play on the ball.

3) Tyrus Thomas gets T'd up reacting after the traveling call, but the replay shows Spencer Hawes clobbering Thomas across the face, with another King sandwiching him at the sametime. The ref is standing right in the corner, stands there and watches, but doesn't blow the whistle!

Our guys get T'd cause they had a legimate beef, yet in the game against Golden State, Baron Davis and Matt Barnes can complain and pretty much give the refs any looks they want, yet NEVER get T'd up?

The NFL had a bad rap for it's refs after Pittsburgh beat Seatlle in the SuperBowl 2 years ago. The NFL cleaned up that mess as you haven't heard as much about NFL refs as you do NBA refs.

David Stern did get the Tim Donaughey messed cleaned up, but the inconsistency of the NBA refs continue. I can take bad calls, I can't take the calls on one end but not the other.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> I would have posted with you tonight, but my TV is in the other room.
> 
> mysterio, some people can't post cause
> 
> ...


The Gordon technical was REALLY ridiculous.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

heck yeah I got 600 credits coming :yay:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

BullsAttitude said:


> I would have posted with you tonight, but my TV is in the other room.
> 
> mysterio, some people can't post cause
> 
> ...


Yeah it's totally cool, sometimes people can't make it. I myself only post in probably like 1 game thread a week. Sometimes more sometimes less. It's alot of fun especially if there's another person. 

Yeah those T's were really ridiculous, I still don't understand them. Another frustration I had was noce chucking a few shots in the 4th quarter. He shot right away and didn't even let Gordon touch the ball. Also very frustrating is Tyrus shooting jumpers all the time. That's not his game. He belongs about 10 ft closer to the hoop. 

It was a great game tonight though, I had alot of fun and the Bulls actually played well today and played hard. They seemed to be having fun and actually trying.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Aw KJ you put the bulls won on vbookie. You need to take the rose tinted glasses off :lol:


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Yeah it's totally cool, sometimes people can't make it. I myself only post in probably like 1 game thread a week. Sometimes more sometimes less. It's alot of fun especially if there's another person.
> 
> Yeah those T's were really ridiculous, I still don't understand them. Another frustration I had was noce chucking a few shots in the 4th quarter. He shot right away and didn't even let Gordon touch the ball. Also very frustrating is Tyrus shooting jumpers all the time. That's not his game. He belongs about 10 ft closer to the hoop.
> 
> It was a great game tonight though, I had alot of fun and the Bulls actually played well today and played hard. They seemed to be having fun and actually trying.


I agree with Nocioni chucking and Thomas shooting jumpers, it does kill us.

Man, if Tyrus can just get it, if that light can come on inside his head, oh my watch out. His defense caused havoc a few times, he has those long arms to deflects passes and get steals, his leaping ability leads to blocks and easy rebounds.

When he waits for the pass down low, he gets high enough on his attempt that no one can block him.

I'm really glad the Bulls got Mike Brown to work with the guys.

Now, tonight was the night you go to Gordon. He was doing what he does best, yet for some reason we went away from him for 3 minutes or so. I can understand the good denial by Sac, but still not getting him the ball with extra screens was terrible.

If Gordon could get the ball, he could demand the double team and get easier shots for other players, but yet somehow we missed the boat on that one again.

It's amazing, when Gordon isn't on, those nights he gets the ball and turns it over with stupid dribbling. Yet, nights like this, we go away from him? I can't comprehend that.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


>


Whoa, cool picture.



liekomgj4ck said:


> Aw KJ you put the bulls won on vbookie. You need to take the rose tinted glasses off :lol:


They did win on vBookie. Chicago (+8). Bulls win in betting land.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls are really struggling, like Gordon struggling to handle the ball.


----------

